

The Cleverest Geeky Windows Tricks Everyone Should Know - adammichaelc
http://lifehacker.com/5543354/the-cleverest-geeky-windows-tricks-everyone-should-know

======
andrewcaito
Using "mplayer -vo caca MovieName.avi" to play a video file in a Linux
terminal is awesome - even if maybe it doesn't quite belong in an article
about Windows tricks.

